# any good grooming books?



## westieloverxo (Nov 22, 2009)

I recently got a job at a dog grooming salon. As of right now, I'm working as a bather but eventually, I would very much like to go further and learn to how to actually groom the dogs. Anyway, I was talking to my boss & she suggested that I should look into checking out some books about grooming and an anatomy of dogs in order to get to gain better knowledge of certain breeds. She mentioned I should get to know (or be aware of) what certain dogs are just bathing dogs opposed to what dogs are their to have a hair cut, how to properly hold a dog's leg when clipping their nails- as to how their leg actually bends- and I would also like to read up on all the certain cuts that fit the bill for specific breeds.

So I was wondering, what are some really good books that a beginner like me should look into checking out? I appreciate the help and it would really help me out, I believe, with getting more knowledge in the grooming field.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

to be honest, mst of the stuff you mentioned should be tyaught by the groomer. you will learn fom a book, but some of those things (like how to hold the fot fr nail trims) are easier to learn by watching and doing. is the goomer not even willing to tell you which dogs generally just get bathed/haircuts? most of the stuff you read in a book wont make sense until you acuall start grooming. if the groomer isnt willing to teach ou more in a hands on wa, then buying a book wont help much.

i always recommend "notes from.the grooming table" by melissa verplank. it is expensive but worth every penny.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Purplex15 said:


> to be honest, mst of the stuff you mentioned should be tyaught by the groomer. you will learn fom a book, but some of those things (like how to hold the fot fr nail trims) are easier to learn by watching and doing. is the goomer not even willing to tell you which dogs generally just get bathed/haircuts? most of the stuff you read in a book wont make sense until you acuall start grooming. if the groomer isnt willing to teach ou more in a hands on wa, then buying a book wont help much.
> 
> i always recommend "notes from.the grooming table" by melissa verplank. it is expensive but worth every penny.


Another good one by Melissa Verplank is "The Theory of Five" http://www.dogwise.com/ItemDetails.cfm?ID=dgr159
It's covers a lot of basics, but I agree--things on holding legs and holding clippers, scissors, etc, are going to be best taught by someone in person. Holding the tools, holding the dog, and giving a haircut is going to feel very foreign at first, which is why it's best to have someone experienced who's right there to help you


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I will 3rd the above..the books by Melissa Verplank. Notes from the Grooming Table, and The Theory of Five. They are the only grooming books worth having IMO and are up to date, and very detailed. You can study them, and at least have a good idea of what you are "supposed" to do when the time comes to actually start appying that info. Also, a book EVERY groomer should have is the AKC Complete Dog.

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Dog-Book-19th/dp/087605047X#noop

In it are every AKC registered breed Breed Standards. Breed standards are the basis of what each breed's haircuts are for, and just reading the breed standard for a breed will teach you what the haircut should be accentuating...example..level topline, sloping topline, well let down hocks, etc. and so on. A great study book to learn about different temperments on different breeds as well...


----------

